# PS2 Games Suggestion



## vijju6091 (Aug 4, 2013)

First of all sorry for posting the this post in Wrong Thread.

Hey Guys,
Few Days Back my PS3 Died and I went to repair center They Are saying that It is Difficult to repair now as it is quite old. SO Till the PS4 Arrives i am stuck with my old Ps2 and Few Games that i have. I have played Following games on ps2, 
GOD of War Series 
Resident evil 4
Battlefield 2
Final fantasy XII
Silent hill 2,3,Origin 
GTA 3, SA, Liberty City, VC stories,
GUN
Manhunt 2
Loard of the Ring
Cricket 05, F1 06, NFS undercover 1, 2
DMC etc. I want to pass few more months till the ps4 arrives in India. please suggest some games in action,Racing (no NFS please), FPS, RPGs, Or anything which is great. 
Also suggest from where can i get Original Ps2 Games (DVD) in India new or Used.
i Know My ps2 is bit dated but for few Months i can enjoy older games 
Thanks a ton in advance.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 4, 2013)

How about NFS Most Wanted (The old one?)


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you very much for Suggesting the game. But I don want to pay for nfs as i have tried on my office pc. I used to play nfs mw (old ) You have to rise your wanted level. 
 i love to play Modern shooters games or story based action games , please suggest some of them if possible. 
any way thank you for replying so quickly


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 4, 2013)

I remember playing Call Of Duty 3 as a kid on my PS2. Pretty awesome.

Also, slightly offtopic, but whats your PC Configuration? If its a recently bought pc, chances are its gonna give better support and graphics than the now old(yet still totally awesome) PS2, and maybe you can try playing FPS with a Mouse and a keyboard?


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for the Reply.
Its an old P4 computer with Some Nvidia Gfx having 128 Mb Vram and 1GB Ram. thats office PC so i cant install Games there. And I play At Home On My PS2. I am Considering getting a pc home but bit confused a PS4 is Now coming to india this year only. so Here I will have to use ps2 only for games.
I will defiantly try Cod 3.


----------



## T!M3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Black
Killzone
MGS:Snake Eater
Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 11, 2013)

Played Black and MGS: snake eater
Played Killzone in My PSP but i was not impressed With Game at all how is it in PS2


----------



## T!M3 (Aug 12, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Played Black and MGS: snake eater
> Played Killzone in My PSP but i was not impressed With Game at all how is it in PS2



Killzone in ps2 is a FPS and Killzone liberation is a completley different type of game. Also I forgot to mention try the syphon filter series it is sort of like the uncharted series but is on the ps2, esspecialy this one.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 15, 2013)

thanks mate will try for sure


----------

